# Swelling



## amylis1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi-

Patient has swelling of the knee.  Impression states swelling, NOT joint effusion.  What would the ICD 10 code be ?  We cant code joint effusion because it is not stated.

This is for outpatient.

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 20, 2015)

The code book states swelling joint ..see effusion joint.  Or if you go swelling, leg upper or lower it takes you M79.89.  
When the code book conventions direct you to a code or diagnosis when you look it up with correct verbiage then we accept the direction of the ICD system.  
So if the provider specifically stated swelling of the knee then you would code it as an effusion.  When in doubt, let the provider know what the book is directing you to.  Then if that is not the duagnosis he desires he can change how he words it.


----------



## amylis1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.  If it is swelling KNEE it would code to joint effusion..
BUT if it only states "leg" it would code to M79.89?  Correct?

I tried to send directly to you but our mailbox was full!

I see a lot of your responses and they are very helpful

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 21, 2015)

I am so sorry but as soon as I empty my mailbox it fills back up!  But to answer you question yes that is correct.


----------

